# Evening Star BCK372 has sunk



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

I've just heard that the Evening Star BCK372 has sunk in the Moray Firth. The crew are in the liferaft awaiting rescue at this time. The Evening Star is an ex-french forward wheelhouse steel twin rig trawler with a 4/5th shelter.

I've got my fingers crossed that the Helicopter from Lossiemouth picks them up whilst its still daylight.

Davie


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Here's hoping Davie! 
How many on board Evening Star as a norm? 
I hope they all made it into the liferaft. 
Mind you, if you are going to sink anywhere, the Moray Firth is probably one of best places for an accident to happen given the amount of SAR units available.
Keep us updated please if you hear anything else.


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

She's 68ft long so i'd guess 5 of a crew. At least they appear to have all made it into the liferaft so they should be ok. I'll put any updates in here if and when I hear more.

Davie


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Crew airlifted to safety*

Looks like the crew have been airlifted to safety Davie. (Applause)
4 POB and position given on BBC site is 40' East of Peterhead.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/north_east/6306223.stm


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Good Good ! I would have thought that from the Moray Firth Raigmore Hostpital Inverness would have been the nearest ?? Derek


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

The info I got was out as to the position Derek. Ray is right there are various reports but she was between 25-40 miles east of Aberdeen when she sank. All men rescued and ashore. Good job as its pretty cold and windy here just now not the kind of weather you want to be in a liferaft in ( if there is ANY kind of weather for that that is !! )

Davie (Thumb)


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

What the heck Davie, as long as the crew are safe.
Given the revised position, I would imagine Raigmore would be out, as far as this job goes Derek. Probably took them to Aberdeen Royal Infirmary if any medical treatment was required. If they abandoned directly into the liferaft, didn't get wet and hadn't suffered any previous injuries, they may have declined medical assistance. Time will tell! (Thumb)


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

Since Ally Flett's home again I dare say he will find out by midnight what happened lol , the Buckie jungle drums will be hammering tonight!!

I second that Ray it doesn't matter where they were , they're safe and ashore and not bobing around in a liferaft and that is all that matters. Boats can be replaced mens lives cannot.

Davie


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

There was film from the Rescue Helicopter on the TV today and my god the men had a close escape. You see her going down stern first and quick.

She suffered a serious ingress of water right aft , the main bilge pump was coping but failed , they hooked up the emergency electric pump but that set fire to the plug it was hooked up to or they would have made it back to port under their own power.

With a leak aft in the way that has been described there are only a few places that can explain what happened.

1) Stern Glad seal failure : seen this on the David John and the amount of water that comes in is incredible we only just made it back ourselves and that was in the middle of summer.

2) Rudder gland seal failure : altho a lot of water would come in if the seal failed ( on most boats the access to the steering flat is thru a hatch in the crew's sleeping cabin ) this would at least be accessable under normal conditions to be tightened

3) Hull Failure : the area around the stern of a trawler is subjected to high stress loadings when towing the gear as well as having 2 trawl doors each 800-1100kg in weight coming up every haul which often results in the trawl door banging into the hull. Both actions could lead to a failure in a weld.

Davie


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

The STV ( Scottish Televsion ) website has 3 photo's taken during the rescue

crew abandoning ship
going down
airlifting the men from the raft

Lucky Lucky escape

Davie


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks for the update Davie! Boy, they were very lucky indeed!

Excellent links to the STV site. (Applause)


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Lucky escape indeed and a releif to the families and friends of the crew. 

I don't think they would have lasted many minutes in the water at this time of the year.

Thanks for keeping us updated.

Brian


----------



## gill08 (Dec 29, 2006)

Couldnt have been a nice experiance for all concerned, glad everyone is safe.


----------



## ally (Aug 22, 2006)

Heard on the grapevine that it was the Stern Gland Davie.


----------



## thetailer (Nov 27, 2006)

*stern tube packing*

packing the stern tube was a nasty job, graphite grease everywhere, i had to do that every trip on the charuny 3, god only knows why cos other wiser men tell me it shouldna need to be done as often, but when water comes in you`ve got tae stop it.
(EEK)


----------

